
Overview of the VP9 video codec - mmastrac
https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2016/12/13/overview-of-the-vp9-video-codec/
======
amckinlay
And now the VP* series of codecs are soon to be gone and replaced by VC1.

~~~
niftich
I think you mean AV1 from the Alliance for Open Media, instead of VC1,
standardized by the SMPTE and designed by Microsoft.

~~~
mtgx
Designed by Microsoft?! Where did that come from? I know Microsoft is also a
member of the AOMedia but as far as I know Google, Mozilla, and Cisco made the
biggest contributions with their VP10, Daala, and Thor codecs. Also, isn't AV1
mostly VP10?

Are you confusing it with AVI? (by the way, one of the reasons why the AV1
name is stupid - Daala or Thor would work much better. Or even VP10 as a
continuation of VP9, which has already gained significant support).

~~~
clouddrover
> _Designed by Microsoft?!_

VC-1 was designed by Microsoft. Microsoft originally tried to license it under
royalty-free terms but was thwarted by various patent holders who formed a
patent licensing pool to charge fees for VC-1:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VC-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VC-1)

[http://www.mpegla.com/main/programs/VC1/Pages/Intro.aspx](http://www.mpegla.com/main/programs/VC1/Pages/Intro.aspx)

~~~
clouddrover
And for some historical context for Microsoft's position on codecs in HTML5
video, see these posts on the IE blog by Dean Hachamovitch from 2010 and 2011:

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2010/04/29/html5-video/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2010/04/29/html5-video/)

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2010/05/03/follow-up-
on-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2010/05/03/follow-up-on-
html5-video-in-ie9/)

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2011/02/02/html5-and-
web...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2011/02/02/html5-and-web-video-
questions-for-the-industry-from-the-community/)

I don't think Microsoft's approach with HTML5 video codec licensing can be
faulted. You really do have to be careful about the licensing issues and it's
more complicated than in an ideal world it should be.

Today Microsoft Edge supports VP9 video (by default only when hardware
acceleration is available). Hopefully AV1 can establish itself without any
serious patent licensing problems and the complicated licensing around web
video will be a thing of the past.

